#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-25
<vychune> yes
<vychune> she now owes me a phone
<wrst> good luck on collecting :)
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Unbelievr> whats up?
<wrst> hello Unbelievr
<Unbelievr> hey there
<wrst> how are you doing Unbelievr?
<Unbelievr> doing pretty good...first time i been on irc in years..good to see life still here
<wrst> ha ha barely usually here on the weekend but pretty active during the week Unbelievr
<Unbelievr> cool...look forward to it..
<wrst> Unbelievr: you an ubuntu user?
<Unbelievr> ubuntu and its many spin offs
<wrst> ha ha cool Unbelievr
<Unbelievr> what about yourself?
<wrst> yes use ubuntu and arch linux
<wrst> ubuntu server and desktop and using arch linux on my laptop with gnome 3/shell
<Unbelievr> cool...arch is great..every install is a adventure..lol
<wrst> ha ha Unbelievr you know i have really never had an isssue just pull the wiki up and do as it says
<wrst> well gotta go, we have a newborn baby so going to get some things done Unbelievr hope you hang around!
<Unbelievr> take care..catch ya later!
<Xpistos> Hey peps
<Xpistos> or peeps
<Xpistos> wrst:
<wrst> hey Xpistos how are things going?
<Xpistos> Still trying to get this damn cron job to work
<wrst> Xpistos: on my servers i've always used webmin to do them for me :)
<Xpistos> this is a work deal, but I will hit you up on how to do that cause my files server is back up, eventhough the stupid sata pci card won't read a 2 TB drive,
<Xpistos> wrst: I can't use webmin on thsi box
<wrst> ahh well understand not using webmin on certain machines
<Xpistos> the more I think about this, I really doubt the gateway server does not have a cron editor or something
<Xpistos> Is it any wonder why Joomla Sucks Ass!
<Xpistos> I ask a question in the chat room. somone asks me a dumb question back, confirms he asked the wrong question, says "wierd" and starts telling jokes
<Xpistos> Thanks guys
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos can't say i'm a big joomla fan never really used it but I'm more of a drupal person, but i don't go deep into either one
<pace_t_zulu> sata pci card won't read 2TB drive?
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.linuxinsider.com/rsstory/72329.html?wlc=1303744714 "Oracle's OpenOffice Surrender"
<vychune> LOL
<Xpistos> YEAH!
<Xpistos> So does that mean that LibreOffice is going to be OpenOffice again/
<vychune> i hope not
<pace_t_zulu> no... seems like libreoffice is making a clean break
<vychune> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhh
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i kinda hope they get a better name
<vychune> whats wrong with libreoffice?
<wrst> just not my fav
<vychune> oh well
<pace_t_zulu> libreoffice isn't bad... less cumbersome than OpenOffice.org
<pace_t_zulu> i'd say the name is an improvement
 * vychune hits like button
<wrst> the hole .org part is just goofy
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: put together a performance chart of the average geekbench scores of the macs i'v used since i switched in 2005
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/staff/haitas/macs/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: thought you might be interested
<wrst> cool pace_t_zulu
<wrst> powerbook g4 my wife still has one of those too
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: nice to see the progression over time
<wrst> a little long in the tooth but still a good machine
<wrst> yes amazing the G4 when you look at her macbook pro
<pace_t_zulu> looking at the powerbook g4 score validates the intel switch on performance alone
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: do you know withc macbook pro she has?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i highly recommend the "MacTracker" app available in the Mac AppStore...
<wrst> no not really, no wait its not a pro its an aluminum macbook actually
<pace_t_zulu> oh... she got the 13" aluminum macbook before they renamed that line to the macbook pro
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<pace_t_zulu> so first generation 13" unibody
<wrst> uhh don't know pace_t_zulu, its aluminum it was new i thought at least a year ago?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i feel like i recall she had it before lucid dropped... circa karmic...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: but she is your wife... so i trust you're memory would be better than mine
<wrst> maybe so pace_t_zulu, it came through the school but a 320GB HDD
<wrst> no actually pace_t_zulu your memory probably better than mine ;)
<wrst> i beleive you are correct now that i think about it :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it's very easy to verify which model it is...
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's one thing the MacTracker app is awesome for...
<pace_t_zulu> it just tracks the machines you own (just like the name says)
<wrst> hmm might try that if she will ever let me look at it :)
<pace_t_zulu> and it's not limited to macs... you can track iphones, ipods, ipads etc...
<wrst> cool
<wrst> oh pace_t_zulu i tried upgrading from unity to gnome 3/shell last night... not so good :)
<pace_t_zulu> and subsequently you can get information on those machines very easily... like specs (uprgrading memory) warantee ... etc
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: anecdotal reports are that unity works out of the box far better than gnome3 ...
<starsprout> howdy
<pace_t_zulu> howdy starsprout ... welcome
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu i thought if it worked well i would probably go with ubuntu/gnome3 instead of unity
<wrst> hey starsprout
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: reviews of unity seem to be more positive than gnome 3 ...
<pace_t_zulu> so far
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: perhaps because the unity project has much more focused leadership ... and a practical roadmap to success
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i'm just not seeing it, unity while improving is much more incomplete to me than gnome 3
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: new to #ubuntu-us-tn?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  starsprout is a veteran :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: unfamiliar name... someone we know who changed his handle? or am i just out of touch?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: i fear you may be out of touch ;) or just not here when starsprout is around :)
<starsprout> sirens blaring for an hour now in Memphis
<starsprout> sheesh
<starsprout> pace_t_zulu, I've been here before...just not for a while
 * starsprout gotten a lot of great help here :-)
<wrst> starsprout: storms?
<starsprout> wrst, "tornado" to the east, and in n mississippi
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: perhaps you've been around during periods when i wasn't connected as often...
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: i'm on a persistent connection at the moment
<starsprout> pace_t_zulu, live happens
<wrst> one of those doppler tornados starsprout or the real deal?
<starsprout> speaking of life, anyone know about .htaccess redirect rules? :-D
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you quasseling still or irssi?
<wrst> starsprout: i know i have screwed up an .htaccess file before :)
<starsprout> wrst, never can tell - it's really calm here in midtown, but stormy to our east
<starsprout> wrst, I always back it up first, but I'm kinda stuck on this one...
<wrst> i think we are supposed to be getting some nice stuff this afternoon
<wrst> starsprout: i've alwyas figured that stuff out just barely enough to get by
<starsprout> I named the SSL cert for "mydomain.com" but in the shopping cart it automatically redirects to www.
<starsprout> so users get the cert error
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: you into any web development?
<starsprout> :-|
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yes... i maintain a number of sites
<starsprout> to make it more weird, I've Joomla on the front end, and OSCommerce in the back
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: this is the site i spend the most time maintaining (the lab i work in): http://www.psy.vanderbilt.edu/faculty/schall/
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ^ what do you think
<wrst> starsprout, pace_t_zulu is your man :)
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: why don't you just include www on the cert?
<starsprout> pace_t_zulu, is that possible? It's a Thawte cert and their customer support said I'd have order a new one
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: in that case it may be easier to modify the ecommerce software to not redirect to www
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: what ecommerce software are you using... is it configurable?
<starsprout> oscommerce
<starsprout> pace_t_zulu,  it's full of php and config files if that's what you mean :-)
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: perfect
<starsprout> heheh, wreg: "Abandon your mobile homes!!!"
<starsprout> hmm...I see there's an .htaccess file in the oscommerce directory
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: the redirect issue is not likely related to a .htaccess file... thought it could be
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: more likely in a php file containing settings specific to your deployment of oscommerce
<starsprout> in the root of the public_html I have .htaccess generated by joomla
<starsprout> pretty complex
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: another option would be to reassing the domain name on the existing cert (if thawte allows that)
<starsprout> I was able to tinker some RewriteCondition and RewriteRule options but not fully
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: i have no experiencing purchasing ssl certs... always generate my own
<starsprout> mailserver ssls - another puzzle I have, but this one is first :-)
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: oscommerce "online merchant v x.x" which version are you using
<starsprout> would I find that at the top of a file in the root?
<starsprout> how about index.php,v 1.1
<starsprout> pace_t_zulu, is it possible to have one set of .htaccess rules at the site root, and a rewriterule in a subdirectory's .htaccess file?
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: yes it is
<starsprout> :-)
<starsprout> heheh, ok well now at least I'm confining my damage to the shopping cart subdirectory
<starsprout> what is RewriteBase ?
<starsprout> should I add the directory name if I'm using it in there?
<pace_t_zulu> starsprout: i'd advise against modifying things you don't understand... you may introduce new problems that can be hard to track down later
<starsprout> standard disclaimer noted - no user-serviceable parts inside
<starsprout> fortunately I don't take tech advice well
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: still struggling with cron?
<Xpistos> no I think it is a script issue
<Xpistos> I can set cron to run a touch FILENAME and it goes fine
<Xpistos> the only difference is the arguements
<Xpistos> I also have a box that I am testing it right now so I don't have to wait until tmorrow to check
<Xpistos> the testfiles work fine tough
<Xpistos> hey pace_t_zulu how do I delete everything in the folder, but not the forlder itself
<pace_t_zulu> rm folder/*
<Xpistos> thanks
<pace_t_zulu> you'll want a -rf switch if there are subfolders in said folder
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: ^
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: got it
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu: okay, i have confirmed the script will run fine. Now it is not running from the cron job however so maybe it is the cron entry
<Xpistos> 0 1 * * * /usr/src/oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/oZimbraBackup.sh --msg-diff > /dev/null 2>&1
<Xpistos> Running at 1 am everyday
<Xpistos> the file is located in /usr/src/oZimbraBackup_1.0.1/
<Xpistos> and is called oZimbraBackup_1.0.1.sh
<Xpistos>  if I run "oZimbraBackup_1.0.1.sh --msg-diff" it will run fine mannually
<Xpistos> the script itself said to use the /dev/null 2>&1 if add to crontab
<Xpistos> I have an empty space after the command in cron
<Xpistos> or a cariage return rather
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-26
<pace_t_zulu> we gotta get xpistos hooked up w quassel
<Juzzy> <3 memcached
<Juzzy> http://cheap.net/cachetest.phps
<Juzzy> http://cheap.net/cachetest.php
<Juzzy> I have all caching data displaying in cheap.net too as you click around
<Juzzy> all 30 second cache
<vychune> o/
<pace_t_zulu> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> Get buddy
<Xpistos> got cron working
<vychune> hello will
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: if you are wanting to hook Xpistos up with quassel you must be enjoying it?
<wrst> hello starsprout
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea i am
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: at least we wouldn't have the issue of him dropping before we see his questions
<wrst> cool I think its just a pretty neat deal
<wrst> i know some guys that have a linode for web server and what not but have their core installed there
<wrst> that certainly helps you on the connection in vs. having it in the spare bedroom on my server like i have
<starsprout> hiya wrst, pace_t_zulu how's it?
<wrst> going well starsprout how are you?
<starsprout> good vibes. memphis grey
<pace_t_zulu> hey starsprout... you get your cert issue resolved?
<starsprout> still wrangling with ssl redirect - basically giving up on .htaccess or simple dns solution...gonna just get a new cert
<starsprout> heh
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i wonder if a shared quassel core server would be a bad idea...
<starsprout> apparently .htaccess rewrites still query the www (even with the rule) so the cert warning comes up either way
<wrst> nah i share witha  couple of guys on my meager server pace_t_zulu
<wrst> little to no strain on a server just some space for the database
<Xpistos> wrst: But Xpistos HATES quassel
<wrst> why Xpistos?
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> I haven't been using any irc except at work with pidgin. I stopped using irssi a little while ago
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: where is your server located?
<Xpistos> I just don't like it
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: at my house :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you have exceptional uptime
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: 14:11:06 up 42 days, 20:50,  2 users,  load average: 1.11, 1.06, 1.01
<starsprout> y'all know OSCommerce at all? How do I remove www. from links within the store?
<starsprout> this puzzle is puzzling
<wrst> well pace_t_zulu there goes my uptime :)
<starsprout> criminey!!! It was right there in my face in /includes/configure.php !
<starsprout> no .htaccess or 301 or new cert needed
<Xpistos> hey can I stack commands in vi?
<Xpistos> like ":wq\"
<Xpistos> or ":wq" rather
<Xpistos> to write and quit
<orias> wq! :)
<Xpistos> what is the ! for
<orias> do it dammit
<orias> :)
<orias> write, quit, yes i want to do it
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> orias: you funny
<orias> thats the way it was explaned to me :) ofc it was "write, quit, dammit"
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did i jinx your uptime?
<wrst> evidently had a power outage, and my server won't reboot with the usb hard drives attatched its bios is a little whacky
<wrst> or i hope that is it but my router says its uptime is 20 days... so i hope something hasn't happened will be there in about an hour and see
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: u connecting with pidgin right now?
<wrst> yes sadly so pace_t_zulu :)
<wrst> not exactly my favorite irc client but its easy
<wrst> don't know why i haven't downloaded the quassel monolithic client
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-27
<vychune> everyone ok?
<pace_t_zulu> vychune: ok here... you?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i see you're back home
<vychune> good playing word gags in #midsouthmakers
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yes powersupply or MB out in server
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: wait what?
<vychune> same ?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so the server is down - hardware issue ...
<vychune> o/
<wrst_> yeah pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sorry to hear that... wrst did you just reroute your quassel port to your desktop?
<wrst> just moved the hard drive to my desktop now to figure out what is wrong
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I use my server much more than my desktop anyway
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I will never speak of uptime again :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i know, i feel bad... almost like i jinxed it
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: ha ha
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: the MB appears to be getting power but the powersupply fan is locked up and smells pretty bad I'm thinking power supply?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: sounds like a reasonable place to start
<wrst> and I get no video of course that could be the MB but if the fan is locked its done anyway
<Juzzy> any of you guys by chance remember an old website going around about 8-10 yrs ago, something like "high impact moves" some little chinaman jumping/climbing/scaling walls, balconies, all kinds of crazy acrobatics out on the street?
<vychune> free running ya mean?
<Juzzy> maybe ;/
<vychune> serach for that
<Juzzy> ya thx
<vychune> np
<cyberanger> wrst: issues?
<wrst> yes cyberanger :)
<wrst> cyberanger: powersupply i think on my server
<cyberanger> wrst: well, power supply is easy
<cyberanger> in comparison to the desktop
<cyberanger> which I think is what I read there
<wrst> yes pretty sure that is it, the MB does still have a LED on but the fan on the power supply is locked up
<wrst> so i put my HDD from the server in my desktop and am running a little hybrid system now
<cyberanger> wrst: by hybrid you mean irssi, elinks & mutt?
<wrst> haha no just moved my server HDD into my desktop :)
<cyberanger> with irssi, elinks & mutt ;-)
<cyberanger> as long as the hdd is good
<cyberanger> what's your psu
<cyberanger> something fairly cheap
<cyberanger> I mean, cheap to replace, not a high end one
<wrst> yeah a 250 watt micro atx one
<wrst> i have an atom server
<cyberanger> well, that's not too costly, not as cheap as an atx though
<cyberanger> it's the server ones that really hurt
<wrst> oh yes
<wrst> about 20-30 bucks it seems
<wrst> cyberanger1: you ok?
<wrst> :)
<Xpistos> Sup!
<vychune> hey everyone ok so far?
<Dan9186> can anyone tell me what the number is that "echo ${$}" spits out?
<Xpistos> okay so what is the verdict? Do I install 11.04 tomorrow or do I go with 10.10?
<wrst> 11.04
<wrst> Xpistos: that's my thought if you are ok with Unity
<wrst> or just use the "classic" desktop
<wrst> and Xpistos if you get a daily download you will practically have the release
<Xpistos> I will wait until tomorrow
<Xpistos> If i don't like unity can I get back to gnome 2
<Xpistos> although I will probably go with xfce if I don't like unity
<Xpistos> cause I don't use my normal desktop anyway
<Xpistos> I kill all the panels and use awn
<wrst> I don't know what I will do since Gnome 3 doesn't work well on it, i'm not a fan of Unity and just not going to use it when there is a much better option out there
<Xpistos> what?
<wrst> probably on ubuntu installs I may go with kubuntu
<Xpistos> AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
<Xpistos> I had kde
<Xpistos> I hate kde rather
<wrst> Gnome 3 on ubuntu, doesn't work well
<wrst> 4.6 is pretty good Xpistos, and gnome shell i think is very good unity is a distant 3-5th place at best
<Xpistos> I would use fluxbox in a heartbeat but I can't get my wireless working on it
<Xpistos> I love fluxbox and IceWM
<wrst> Xpistos: probably just need network manager applet running to get wireless going, or that's how i do it
<pace_t_zulu> kubuntu is solid in a VM as well without 3d drivers
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: they have really done some good things in kde 4.6
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i haven't been using the 4.x line of kde so much till now
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: what significant advances happened between 4.5 and 4.6?
<wrst> well IMO it was pretty crappy in the early go of things but has matured nicely
<wrst> stability pace_t_zulu, lots of stability
<wrst> that has always been my complaint with the 4.x kde
<wrst> its still not as stable as gnome 2.3
<wrst> but its very useable
<wrst> thats one reason I'm so excited about Gnome 3 is that its very stable right now
<Xpistos> well let me load it up in my vm
<Xpistos> Are you guys ok?
<wrst> yep still hanging on here Xpistos, you guys getting the weather too i'm sure?
<Xpistos> not so much down here
<Xpistos> what is the kde install kubuntu-desktop?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know if i can upgrade an ubuntu kernel without restarting?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: to be honest I didn't know you could upgrade the kernel on anything without restarting, I know after the upgrade it always tells you restart required
<pace_t_zulu> i remember hearing about some splice technology
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: on the subject of uptime...
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu hey atlest you don't need parts ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you work out what parts you need?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you know... a micro tier cloud deployment may be less expensive than any new part ;)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I looked at that actually :)
<wrst> power supply was 20 bucks  but a whole new thing was not a lot more
<wrst> but, won't have to fool with all of it
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: so you going to replace the machine?
<wrst> nah just the power supply the machine is great
<wrst> 20 bucks from new egg
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good deal
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: 11.04 for sure
<wrst> yeah the case was like 50 or 60 bucks with the power supply
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: only reason to go for an older release is LTS
<wrst> pace_t_zulu, Xpistos only warning i would have is if you have broadcom wireless at last time I tried they are still broken
<Xpistos> that is what I have
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: on natty?
<wrst> yes
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: they should have broadcom fixed for final... wrst when did you last try
<wrst> the bcmw kernel modules are broken, but the old version works so every update you have to reinstall the old ones
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: its been a week or so
<wrst> i would think surely they would have that fixed
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that's pretty weak
<pace_t_zulu> pardon the pun
<wrst> :) pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: that should have been fixed before beta
<wrst> yeah i agree pace_t_zulu
<wrst> and pace_t_zulu a little looking may just be a 64bit issue now
<wrst> hello neiliob1973
<neiliob1973> hi! I'm in Johnson City, TN....WOOT!
<neiliob1973> anyone know much about webcams?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i suppose 64bit is is a bit excusable...
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: yeah i won't use it on the final release as my laptop just has 2GB of RAM i will however use it on my desktop
<wrst> woot my network is back running!
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: which network?
<wrst_> neiliob1973: what are you needing on webcams?
<wrst_> pace_t_zulu: i mena my internet pace_t_zulu :)
<pace_t_zulu> hi neiliob1973
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: i use webcams :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: your home connection?
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu
<neiliob1973> just got a Logitech 9000 pro....works fine in Win7.... in ubuntu 10.10 works fine in Cheese, WebCamStudio, and Skype, but when I try streaming on Livestream or UStream, the video quality TANKS! Any ideas?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you should use SASL ... that way your cloak is on before you join the room
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: SASL authentication to freenode that is
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: you tried streaming on Livestream or UStream on win7 ? excuse my ignorance on windows and linux webcam software ...
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: SASL? you say I shall google :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys... anyone interested in doing last minute tests on Natty should feel encouraged to do so
<pace_t_zulu> the ISO testing images for the 11.04 release are available at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<pace_t_zulu> at the very least - you can get your flavor of choice and fire up the live environment to make sure your hardware works
<neiliob1973> pace_t_zulu, Yes, LiveStream and UStream both. Looked fine in Win7...just straight-in, nothing extra or special. But in Ubuntu, streaming on either, the quality of the video is poor...BUT looks fine when I test in Skype, Chesse, or WebCamStudio  (all in ubuntu)
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: on my way to download now
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: have you installed the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package?
<neiliob1973> pace_t_zulu, pretty sure...but lemme check
<neiliob1973> pace_t_zulu, yep, installed. just re-installed, but no difference
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: i understand that ustream and livestream are flash applications?
<neiliob1973> pace_t_zulu,  yes. i have latest plugin. and i've tried both firefox and chromium. same results
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: you should get a live image from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and make sure natty works on your hardware before you do the install tomorrow
<wrst> neiliob1973: are you 64 or 32bit?
<neiliob1973> 32
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: unfortunately flash is the weak link in this chain... hate to be a cop out
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: unless you have other ideas
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu with flash in the equation I feel confident that was it, I was hoping you were on 64 bit using the 32 bit wrapper neiliob1973 then I think I could have helped
<neiliob1973> Son of a....of all the.....Mutha......ok. It is what it is. THNX, guys!
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: hold on
<neiliob1973> holding on...................
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: there are a lot of folks who broadcast their desktops using those services
<pace_t_zulu> neiliob1973: it's a little different from webcam... but may some of those people could be more helpful
<neiliob1973> cool. worth a try.
<neiliob1973> any other suggestions for webcasting training classes?
<wrst> neiliob1973: nad sometimes a manual install of flash can help things to get the latest plugin
<neiliob1973> THNX, again, guys!
<vychune> o/
<wrst> neiliob1973: wish we could have actually helped :\
<wrst> hello vychune
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: downloading the test iso
<wrst> if the power stays on
<vychune> lol
<vychune> still storming up there
<wrst> here too vychune
<vychune> awwwwww
<vychune> we are ALL good in memphis
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: thank you for that tip! worked perfect
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst getting any bad weathere
<wrst> storming right now
<linuxman410> thunderstorming
<vychune> hey linux
<linuxman410> vychune how is weather there
<vychune> good now
<linuxman410> it is good here right now
<linuxman410> just thundering
<wrst> yeah sounds like another good one may come through
<linuxman410> wrst they are saying this storm may carry high winds
<wrst> great! :\
<cyberanger> everyone ok?
<cyberanger> nasty weather
<vychune> im good
<cyberanger> vychune: good
<cyberanger> looks as if wrst is not here, we lost power at the shop
<cyberanger> so closed early
<vychune> oh ok
<cyberanger> another round incoming
<cyberanger> I wonder about wrst then, that isn't his norm
<cyberanger> (I took my server down for a little restructuring of things, so I'll be coming and going for a little bit
<vychune> he had a ping timeout 2 min before you came in
<cyberanger> power loss then
<cyberanger> they're back now, just a flicker
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: yea... now you don't have to broadcast your ip or hostname everytime you connect and join
<pace_t_zulu> i'm testing the "Ubuntu Desktop amd64+mac (20110427)" iso ... doing the live session test case... and i get the message "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" ... anyone have any ideas?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: that's not good is it no clue, i'm going to try to look at that tonight here in a few
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: i suspect it has something to do with the +mac iso / my new hardware
<wrst> i would suspect that could be
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-28
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: everthing ok with your connection? you look like i did when opendns reared its head
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, everything is fine, I had to reboot a few times to trouble shoot an issue
<chris4585> zombie processes are bad mmmkay
<pace_t_zulu> xTEMPLARx: ping
<pace_t_zulu> chris4585: you testing the isos?
<chris4585> nope, I've had natty installed on my main computer for a few weeks now
<chris4585> but I should probably torrent ubuntu tomorrow just to have a copy
<pace_t_zulu> the daily work on your hardware?
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> I was rather happy since it fixed my encryption issue
<pace_t_zulu> i discovered the live doesn't work on my new laptop
<chris4585> ah I've had that happen, usually I wait until the final and it does work
<brandonnxd> hey :).. can neone tell me the public IP Address setting for port 80 fowarding for web hosting?
<brandonnxd> hey
<brandonnxd> hey can ne one tell me how to put my website on the web?  i already have port fowarding for port 80
<vychune> anybody home
<chris4585> vychune, sup
<vychune> boredem
<vychune> you?
<chris4585> eh same thing
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Xpistos> What up Peeps!
<linuxman410> Xpistos you know anything about intel 845 ge video on board
<Xpistos> Only that is made by Intel and has onboard video
<Xpistos> Sorry bro
<Xpistos> I am perhaps our least tech saavy member
<linuxman410> Xpistos i tried asking in ubuntu bunch of smart allicks no wonder we cannot get no one to change to linux
<linuxman410> chris4585 you here
<Xpistos> linuxman410: seriously
<Xpistos> That is alright, for the masses IRC is a tech technology anyway
<linuxman410> Xpistos i guess i am going to use lubuntu 10.04 they are going to support it for 5 years and my intel 845ge work fine in it
<Xpistos> I am hoping that 11.04 does not hose my broadcom wireless
<linuxman410> Xpistos i was running ubuntu 10.04 and i upgraded to 10.10 and now only have one resolution choice
<linuxman410> 10.10 drop support for my video
<wrst> Xpistos: if it does hose your wireless the fix is pretty easy
<Xpistos> wrst I hope
<wrst> for me just a simple "sudo dpkg -i bcml...."
<wrst> just have to find it and download it if its broke let me know and i will find the kernel module for you
 * wrst hits the buuntu downloads
<vychune> hey
<Xpistos> can we download 11.04 yet?
<Xpistos> cool
<Xpistos> I am going to through in my old hdd and install to that to see what is ub
<Xpistos> or up with ubuntu
<Xpistos> downloading 11.04 and 11.04 amd 64-bit
<Xpistos> Finally getting my wife off of Mint
<Xpistos> god she has so many problems with that distro
<wrst> Xpistos: i'm downloading, all the ubuntus, and kubuntus as we speak
<chris4585> I'm downloading ubuntu at 1-2mbps whoo
<chris4585> I'm a little surprised that the download isn't closer to 700mbs
<Xpistos> uhm why is my iso like 158 mb?
<Xpistos> that can't be right
<Xpistos> what is the different between alt-i386 amd desktop-i386?
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: alt is the text base installer... desktop has live cd mode
<Xpistos> any advantage with going text based over live?
<Xpistos> strictly for install not troubleshooting
<chris4585> sometimes the desktop wont boot, so the alternative might have to be used
<wrst> chris4585: how are you diong?
<wrst> and hello pace_t_zulu :)
<chris4585> I'm alright, just a bit bored
<wrst> chris4585: i have my server... or what is left of it downloading ubuntus today
<chris4585> fun
<wrst> yes chris4585, gotta go home and get my new power supply installed in my server... and hope that is my issue :)
<chris4585> oh now that does not sound fun, I remember installing my first power supply, took 2 hours probably!
<wrst> oh well its on my little atom home server so about 2 minutes to isntall
<vychune> hey people
<wrst> i know the fan was bad and i can visibly see heat damage to the powersupply but not for sure if that is the only issue
<chris4585> hrm, well hope that fixes it
<wrst> yeah i should have gotten a meter out and checked things as the MB LED was on but I know the power supply could not have been healthy so we will see :)
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps i'll ssh in home and get it to contribute to the ubuntu torrents
<wrst> that's what i did pace_t_zulu
<wrst> howdy netritious, what's up stranger?
<netritious> just hanging wrst, how are things with you?
 * vychune feels left out
<wrst> and vychune how are you? :P
<vychune> LOL
<wrst> netritious: going well at the moment... key word at the moment :)
<vychune> are we getting any disk?
<netritious> good to hear wrst
<wrst> netritious: how are things out west?
<netritious> wet, but at least Sunny today
<wrst> same here netritious, and more or less everyone and everything not blown away
<vychune> hey people
<Xpistos> Holy crap, Police just found a "suspicious-looking" cooler near my job and have blocked of the street aroud the area!
<Xpistos> Someone is disgruntled!
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos
<wrst> how did the upgrade go Xpistos?
<Xpistos> Oh I didn't do it yet. maybe saturday of sunday. When I get home tonight I have a show meeting. I will swap out the hdd after that and see how good 11.04 is going to treat me.
<vychune> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3Aknd-BhQvI
<wrst> netritious: i've been using something pretty neat, called virtual win, adds multiple desktops to windows and pretty well
<Xpistos> wrst: That is pretty nice bro
<Xpistos> Beats the hell out of YOD'M
<wrst> yeah makes my xp at work almost usable :)
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> Speaking of usable, I just got an email from Google Apps that they are moving their free version from 50 users to 10 users as off May 10th.
<Xpistos> I guess the realized how much they are giving away
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: wrst ping
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: wrst what was the name of the linux based live cd that detects viruses on windows machines?
<pace_t_zulu> or netritious vychune chris4585 Xpistos .... if any of y'all know ^
<netritious> pace_t_zulu: avg has a live iso
<netritious> http://www.avg.com/us-en/avg-rescue-cd-download
<vychune> http://distrowatch.com/defender
<netritious> it will connect to the web, update itself and definitions all from cd, also has a few diag and file recovery programs
<netritious> wrst: that's pretty cool
<vychune> i posted linux defender
<netritious> vychune: I was replying to wrst's earlier msg regarding virtuawin
<vychune> which is discontinued nevermind
<vychune> member:netritious oh i wasnt talking you my bad i was responding to pace_t_zulu
<netritious> lol
<netritious> g2g...see you guys and gals later
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-29
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: there are a few options
<cyberanger> I've used ubuntu, debian, crunchbang, just apt-get clamav
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: also, bitdefender has a rescue cd, network manager & xfce
<cyberanger> http://download.bitdefender.com/rescue_cd/
<cyberanger> the shop uses that as well
<linuxman410> anyone here
<pace_t_zulu> yo linuxman410
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu  know anything about intel graphics
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: my old laptop (which is right in front of me) had intel graphics
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: i haven't accessed the integrated intel graphics on my new laptop in ubuntu yet
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu i have a intel 845ge built on board i can only get one  resolution and it says unknown monitor do you know how i fix the computer worked in 10.04 it stopped working in 10.10 and does not work in 11.04 i just installed any ideal how to fix
<pace_t_zulu> linuxman410: you checked the xorg logs?
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu how
<pace_t_zulu> there's a program called "Log File Viewer
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu what am i looking for in file
<linuxman410> pace_t_zulu u still here
<pace_t_zulu> i missed linuxman
<linuxman410> anyonre here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> Xpistos how r u
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<wrst> and Xpistos
<linuxman410> wrst how r u i am using fedora now
<wrst> fedora???
<wrst> why linuxman410?
<linuxman410> cause after 10.04 ubuntu stopped supporting my graphics card
<linuxman410> went to ubuntu channel no one wanted to help
<linuxman410> i have a intel 845ge it is a pentium 4 computer
<linuxman410> wrst ubuntu is not supporting old hardware anymore they are getting like windows
<linuxman410> wrst fedora still supports running on 400mhz proccessor
<linuxman410> wrst you still here
<wrst> linuxman410: are you running f14 or f15?
<linuxman410> f14
<wrst> i tink you will like F15 with gnome3/shell
<linuxman410> i nstalled ubuntu 11.04 but i could not change resolution
<wrst> those old intel cards aren't particularly well supported on anything all that great i have one :\
<linuxman410> kept asking for help about 10 or 20 times in ubuntu channel none offered
<wrst> linuxman410: anyone here have that card, maybe cyberanger?
<linuxman410> i mean i know the old intel can not run unity but i even tried lubuntu 10.04 syill same thing just one resolution
<linuxman410> lubuntu 11.04
<linuxman410> ubuntu 10.04 works great with that card
<linuxman410> after 10.04 they dropped support for the card
<wrst> linuxman410: is it ubuntu or simply the xorg version?
<linuxman410> wrst both my intel 845 have a place for a video card but i hate to go out and buy a agp video card or pci to put in my shuttles
<linuxman410> wrst when i install 11.04 it says i have no xorg.conf file but it runs under one resolution
<linuxman410> wrst it says unknown monitor too
<wrst> i'm no X11 xpert :) but you shouldn't typically need an xorg.conf but maybe something for that card?
<linuxman410> wrst is there a fix for that
<linuxman410> wrst it stopped working after 10.04 so they changed something
<wrst> my guess is xorg
<linuxman410> wrst do you know how to fix
<wrst> not really i know on the machines here at work with a similar card i had to do some serious hacking to get them to work and then they didn't work well
<linuxman410> wrst can i downgrade the xorg file to that one of 10.04
<linuxman410> wrst are your machines at work running 11.04
<wrst> linuxman410: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1653852.html
<wrst> one is the other is on 8.10 or something old don't use ubuntu much but like to have it for certain things here
<linuxman410> wrst i am going to reinstall ubuntu and try what you sent me
<linuxman410> wrst that is what happens to me fb driver loads instead of intel driver
<linuxman410> got to go
<linuxman410> wrst will let you know how it goes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-30
<wrst> wb cyberanger!
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> hey chris4585 what's up?
<chris4585> nothing much, just read this, thought it was funny http://theoatmeal.com/blog/fix_computer
<wrst> pretty good chris4585
<wrst> chris4585: i have yet to reinstall 11.04 i need to do that
<chris4585> ah the joys of reinstalling..
<wrst> well haven't been in much of a hurry with arch and gnome 3 i'm pretty happy
<wrst> i am waiting until gnome 3 hits the reg. repos of arch and going to reinstall my entire laptop, i did a fresh install of gnome3/arch today and there are some things that are a little smoother not coming from an upgrade
<chris4585> there's only one small thing holding me back on unity, I made that icon that once a file is dropped on in unity it will call a script
<chris4585> I'm not quite sure how I would even do that on gnome3...
<wrst> me either gnome 3 isa little different  there are ways but not easy... yet
<wrst> well chris4585 i'mgoing to get to bed will catch you later, the baby is asleep and i'm going to attempt to do the same :)
<chris4585> cya wrst, g'night
<wrst> night chris4585
<cyberanger> wrst: hey, how's it going
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<vychune> morning
<vychune> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/control-totem-by-clapping-no-seriously/
<cyberanger> so who's using natty now?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: you around?
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you around?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: sup
<cyberanger> Due to all the damage in this area, and my luck to not be greatly affected
<cyberanger> I dropped my rental for somebody who needs it more
<cyberanger> and will not be heading to nashville tonight
<cyberanger> I was able to help two people by doing that, two people who really needed it
<cyberanger> if that storm didn't hit, I'd be going, figured this was best, stay local, help with the relif and so on
<cyberanger> sorry for the short notice
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ^
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: ^
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: no worries
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: any damage in your area?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: not really
<cyberanger> I don't think I've heard from chibihogoshino lately, hope he's ok
<cyberanger> it's a mess here, it's been declared a disaster area, salvation army and red cross mobilized
<cyberanger> worse elsewhere I'm sure, but this isn't great here either
<cyberanger> I am liking Natty though
<cyberanger> Unity however is awkward
<pace_t_zulu> unity is off to a solid start
<cyberanger> maybe I'll get used to it, but honestly I think I prefer something a little more like lxde
<cyberanger> I mean, as far as the beta bugs and such, that has really excelled
<cyberanger> but it's something so different than what I've gotten used to, hard to say
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm a gnome shell guy
<wrst> and ubuntu does not do gnome shell well
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, arch or debian seem to be the two camps for that
<wrst> yeah or fedora
<wrst> F15 coming out with it soon
<cyberanger> I've not heard of alot of use on fedora though
<wrst> F15 is beta... i think still
<cyberanger> more than opensuse though (which seems to be a KDE distro)
<wrst> and a crappy distro
<wrst> sorry cyberanger shouldn't have said that about opensuse but it is crappy
<cyberanger> doesn't hurt me
<cyberanger> Go Debian.....................Errr, I mean Ubuntu >:-)
<wrst> cyberanger: i love the underbelly of ubuntu but don't care for the gui
<wrst> because ubuntu server makes things so easy for a halfway hack like me
<wrst> and unity will eventually be fine but i think i would have went with gnome 3
<cyberanger> wrst: I use the alternate install, but goes more or less the same route as what your doing with the server disc
<cyberanger> they're so similar
<cyberanger> and yeah, but if the underbelly is practially debian, it really makes me wonder
<cyberanger> I need to see how much I use in main, universe and multiverse
<cyberanger> and compare it to debian's main, contrib, and non-free
<wrst> cyberanger: the ease of setup of certain things, but yes i agree
<cyberanger> seems just as easy in debian honestly
<cyberanger> I have to enable contrib and non-free, or I have to enable universe and multiverse
<cyberanger> that seems to be the major difference
<cyberanger> idk if I'd ever say switch to debian (As a leader of the Ubuntu loco, I don't think I would, it doesn't quite feel right. but I could if I chose to)
<cyberanger> but I must wonder, where the real gain is
<cyberanger> esp for us, liking gnome 3 over unity
<cyberanger> or other sertups
<cyberanger> I'm still using it and trying it out
<cyberanger> trying to keep an open mind, like I did with crunchbang 2 years ago or so
<cyberanger> but it's not as easy, the flexability really sold me
<cyberanger> wrst: have you used debian yet? in the same way your using the server install disc?
<cyberanger> wrst: and how do you like gnome shell? I've not yet tried that one yet
<wrst> cyberanger: love gnome shell and may give debian a try in a cm
<wrst> *vm
<cyberanger> wrst: it's worth it
<wrst> for a real server it can't be beat
<wrst> cyberanger: you should try gnome shell I really like it
<cyberanger> wrst: after unity
<cyberanger> that's the plan
<wrst> unity just does not feel complete
<chibihogoshino> ah cyberanger .. thats ok.. i kinda got a bit sick anyway
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: well, glad it works out for everyone
<cyberanger> I kinda hate it, missing it
<chibihogoshino> hope no one got to much damage
<cyberanger> but it is worthwhile to skip this one
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> on mutiple reasons
<cyberanger> I've not heard of anyone affected
<cyberanger> but that's meaningless
<chibihogoshino> people are more important that software ..
<cyberanger> those affected are the ones that could not tell us
<chibihogoshino> i tree fell here.. but didnt hit anything
<cyberanger> due to phones, cable, celluar network damage
<chibihogoshino> oh wait.. yeah, it hit the ground
<chibihogoshino> no ham chatter or anything ?
<cyberanger> well, ham chatter doesnt cover all our members
<chibihogoshino> i meant storm damage or news about it
<cyberanger> well, to an extent
<cyberanger> mainstream has covered alot too
<cyberanger> at this point
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: unfortunately, it has a downside of being very general
<cyberanger> and death toll is huge enough
<cyberanger> in that area, we should just wish that everyone stays well
<cyberanger> hello mar7ar
<chibihogoshino> what area was hit bad ?
<cyberanger> well, mutiple areas, but most everything I've heard for TN focuses on a radius of chattanooga
<cyberanger> bradley county (here) is a real bad mess
<chibihogoshino> ahh .. i didnt know it was that bad
<cyberanger> yeah, I got lucky
<chibihogoshino> good to hear ..
<cyberanger> http://www.newschannel9.com/news/cross-1000654-red-chattanooga.html
<cyberanger> http://www.wrcbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=14533412
<cyberanger> the unfortunate thing for bradley county is that area they're touring really isn't where they need to look
<mar7ar> hello
<mar7ar> everybody
<cyberanger> areas around it took damage, but the road isn't really an issue
<cyberanger> mar7ar: how's it going
<mar7ar> good
<mar7ar> who is using maverick?
<cyberanger> mar7ar: skipping over it for the most part
<cyberanger> from lucid to natty, which was just released
<mar7ar> I want to remove dark desktop transition
<mar7ar> who has a clue?
<cyberanger> I don't follow
<cyberanger> what is it your trying todo?
<mar7ar> when you move to another desktop the transition
<mar7ar> is dark
<mar7ar> i'm talking about the transition effect
<cyberanger> what's your graphics card, it sounds like a desktop effect setting issue
<mar7ar> i ve tried to find a setting in compiz but in vain
<mar7ar> ati radeon
<mar7ar> it's not about a real problem
<cyberanger> do you happen to know which drivers did you install?
<mar7ar> it's only a setting i can't find
<cyberanger> I'm not a compiz user, not for a fair while
<cyberanger> to me it sounds like a lag
<cyberanger> too much effects for too little machine
<cyberanger> but again, I've not used compiz too much in awhile
<mar7ar> ubuntu conciliate between bice graphical effect & performance
<mar7ar> this is really good
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-05-01
<chibihogoshino> sup
<infocop411> I thought I'd give a try with the upgrade tool, from lucid to maverick to natty
<infocop411> (all my data backed up JIC)
<infocop411> seems to be all clear on maverick, cross your fingers for natty
 * cyberanger didn't notice that old nick, whoops
<wrst> cyberanger: you have been leaving and coming back often  lately!
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yep, pulled the server for an overhaul
<cyberanger> working on the local systems too
<cyberanger> everything is getting upgraded
<cyberanger> so I'm just connecting when I'm home for now
<cyberanger> or forget to logout
<cyberanger> (and in town, netbook and phone)
<cyberanger> I know enough is going on lately, I'm not wanting to give the illusion I'm around
<cyberanger> this weather, man o man http://www.clevelandutilities.com/
<cyberanger> right side, two links, one is a photo gallery of this mess
<cyberanger> the other a map of what's still out
<chibihogoshino> ubuntu makes me want to punch people
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, I have a baseball bat for that purpose
<chris4585> chibihogoshino, having problems?
<chibihogoshino> yeag  i hate plymouth
<chibihogoshino> when i drop to a terminal with alt ctl f1 and login x still logs in too
<vychune> chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> yo
<chibihogoshino> what up vychune
<vychune> nothing chibi long time no see long anime hater lol
<chibihogoshino> i dont hate anime.. i hate how the channel is run
<vychune> ????
<vychune> oh not #anime i said "long" animes
<vychune> anywho anybody upgraded to 11.10 or 11.04 or whatever natty's number is lol
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<chibihogoshino> hah
<chibihogoshino> i dont think im going to
<vychune> me either
<chibihogoshino> i hate plymouth and seeing the damned ubuntu logo booting up
<vychune> why is that?
<chibihogoshino> the boot up is fucking my login
<vychune> uninstall it
<chibihogoshino> lol
<chibihogoshino> you cant
<vychune> WTF!!!!!!
<chibihogoshino> try it
<vychune> omg
<chibihogoshino> it tries to remove half the os
<chibihogoshino> all i want to do is disable it so the gui boot dosnt start up
<chibihogoshino> but. iv edited the grub settings and a few other things and it still starts up
<vychune> mine one day just didnt want it to come up and until i got Pepperment it didnt show
<chibihogoshino> heh
<chibihogoshino> probably the video drivers
<vychune> it was
<vychune> old ati mesa card
<chibihogoshino> ahh
<vychune> yep
<chibihogoshino> brb
<vychune> k
<vychune> wrst whats good
<vychune> whered ya go
<chibihogoshino> its a load
<chibihogoshino> i hit alt f2 and it kicked me to a vt but x was still running over it
<vychune> oh ok
<chibihogoshino> its not good
<vychune> what desktop do you use?
<chibihogoshino> xfce
<vychune> oh ok
<vychune> i have im just not using it atm
<chibihogoshino> im ?
<vychune> have it lol
<chibihogoshino> trying to theme plymouth is more frustrating than playing metro 2021
<vychune> ROTFLOL
<chibihogoshino> that game was a pain in my ass and gave me heart burn
<vychune> LOL
<vychune> i cant find it?
<chibihogoshino> what ?
<chibihogoshino> xfce ?
<vychune> metro 2021
<chibihogoshino> its for the pc
<chibihogoshino> oh its metro 2033 .. heh
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: but is it harder than playing metro 2033 in linux?
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: were you wanting photos of the damage?
<chibihogoshino> probably not .. i played portal, halflife 1 and 2 fine.
<cyberanger> around here?
<chibihogoshino> did you post some ?
<cyberanger> portal, nice
<chibihogoshino> my brother got portal 2
<cyberanger> no, but my utility provider did a great job covering a huge area
<chibihogoshino> its even more crazy than the first
<cyberanger> cleveland utilities, they linked it on the home page
<chibihogoshino> cleveland ?
<cyberanger> cool, it took me less than a day for portal, kinda hoping this would be better
<cyberanger> as in cleveland, tn
<cyberanger> yes
<cyberanger> (I'm in Cleveland, TN Bradley County, TN 50km north of Chattanooga TN)
<chibihogoshino> oh
<chibihogoshino> heh.. i was thinking ohio
<cyberanger> nope, nice airport there, grab my bags and head east for 100 miles ;-)
<chibihogoshino> i want to see the denver airport
<cyberanger> in winter?
<chibihogoshino> any time
<cyberanger> well, take any flight in winter with a transfer there
<cyberanger> you'll see a few days of it ;-)
<cyberanger> actually, it probally would be more intresting in winter
<cyberanger> due to seeing the deicing crews work and such
<chibihogoshino> the one with the mural ?
<cyberanger> not sure
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-22
<Omnifrog|pond> one more Monday coming up!
<wrst> ugh don't remind us Omnifrog|pond
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-23
<Omnifrog> the forest wore me out today :\
<Omnifrog> forest day 4!
<Omnifrog> the season is in full swing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-24
<wrst> Omnifrog: that is good right? :)
<Omnifrog> well, not for my back
<Omnifrog> today I was clearing some woods of dead fall and preping it for the chipper shredder
<Omnifrog> I got about 5 or 6 pickup truck beds worth ready
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> howdy wrst
<Omnifrog> new laptop is here!
<Omnifrog> WOO!
<wrst> cool Omnifrog, what did you get?
<Omnifrog> wife settled on a Samsung QX411
<wrst> that's a sweet looking laptop
<Omnifrog> weird, the laptops first boot lands in a partition manager?
<wrst> why would it do that?
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/MWiMWTb.jpg
<wrst> looks like the ubuntu installer
<wrst> but that's nice feature actually if you are staying on winders
<Omnifrog> what the hell is Easy Speedup Manager? and why might it need 10 minutes or more depending on my system?
<Omnifrog> GOD I hate windows
<wrst> Omnifrog: ??? who knows
<wrst> easy speedup anything taking 10 minutes is well stupid defined isn't it?
<Omnifrog> that's windows alright, click here to spend 10 minutes saving a few seconds
<Omnifrog> followed by a reboot no doubt
<Omnifrog> seems like optimizing the damn thing to run as fast as it can should be done already.
<Omnifrog> what a retarded thing to make optional
<wrst> Omnifrog: considered putting something else on it? :)
<Omnifrog> yep. it will get a Linux partition after burn in
<Omnifrog> either an ubuntu base or opensuse
<Omnifrog> this is gonna be wifes new work machine.
<Omnifrog> this speed boost thing seems to be playing with overclocking settings
<wrst> yeah why in the world wouldnt' that happen before you get your hands on it?
<wrst> oh well guess overclocking should be voluntary :)
<Omnifrog> it doesn't tell you it's fiddling with the clock speed. after you click it a little picture of a CPU shows up with a bar that moves up and down a whole bunch
<wrst> oh well
<wrst> sillyness
<wrst> windows 8?
<Omnifrog> NOOOooooo!
<Omnifrog> 7
<wrst> can't beleive you wouldn't want that new and improved interface :)
<Omnifrog> lol
<wrst> Omnifrog: i'm going to play the lottery just messed with grub over ssh rebooted and it all worked
<Omnifrog> wheeewww!
<wrst> yeah and I know that was pretty stupid to do that :)
<Omnifrog> oh good, another reboot. these updates (and just getting the laptop useable) is taking forever
<wrst> you really need a day just to update
<wrst> I love doing a reinstall of xp... man updates... forever updates
<Omnifrog> I can't believe MS still hasn't done away with the endless need to reboot
<wrst> its what people know them for you can't change that :)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> hello chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> chris4585: how have you been?
<chris4585> wrst, I'm alright, enjoying my days off
<wrst> days off are always great
<wrst> chris4585:  I have ended my ubuntu expirement
<chris4585> yes, and which ubuntu experiment?
<wrst> had been using it on my laptop but gnome 3.8 is unstinky enough I can go back to arch and use it
<chris4585> wrst, oh awesome
<chris4585> I haven't used 3.8 yet
<chris4585> but I imagine its good
<wrst> chris4585: its much improved, they are making nautilus worse but overall with a couple of extensions i prefer it over unity
<chris4585> yeah, well cinnamon has nemo so woot
<wrst> i may use nemo with gnome-shell actually chris4585
<chris4585> its worth it
<Pinky> looing for help updating virtualbox  .. .. .  ???
<Unit193> But doesn't know if he's on fedora or not....
<wrst> fedora....
<wrst> chris4585: i have an extension that makes the gnome dock work like a dock instead of all that activities stuff and I really like
<wrst> and in 3.8 you now have the classic mode that isn't bad either
<Unit193> wrst: He wasn't.
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 fedora people still use that?
<wrst> I tried last release, the installer was bad, made arch look good to install :)
<chris4585> wrst, sounds nice
<wrst> works pretty nicely chris4585
<wrst> other than the kernel/graphics/gnome-shell issues but that's the price of being an ealry adopter, unlike ubuntu deciding i didn't need sound any more
<wrst> that was supposed to be stable!
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I'm happy on manjaro still
<wrst> it has arch goodness so its all good ;)
<chris4585> basically
<Unit193> Raring isn't great with depends, not long until their new "Mir" will depend on Unity...
<wrst> Unit193: yeah I think Ubuntu may do well but I prefer to stay with something proven for a while and wait and see
<Unit193> wrst: I'm saying, Xubuntu is pulling in some uneeded packages because the depends are silly.
<wrst> Unit193: yeah when you going to debian? ;)
<Unit193> Hopefully it'll be a little, I like the Xubuntu community and setup.
<Unit193> (Ubuntu also cares closer to what I do whether something is open source or not.)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-25
<RagnarokAngel> I have a question about word processors and type-setting programs -- basically I want to have a window that is simple and just focuses on the text, like gedit, but allows some formatting (bold, italic, etc) and then use another program to typeset it when I want to send it.
<RagnarokAngel> Anyone have some suggestions?
<wrst> hey RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> hey wrst
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: no real suggestions can't say word processing is something I do much of
<RagnarokAngel> and anyone who writes code has different parameters than someone writing fiction and criticism
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: no vi or emacs?
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: I have been using google docs lately for what little word processor stuff I do
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: Im a sissy its nano all the way for me :)
<RagnarokAngel> gdocs is fine for my formatting requirements
<RagnarokAngel> or writer
<RagnarokAngel> or anything really
<RagnarokAngel> I just like composing in simple text
<twayneprice> RagnarokAngel: I'm a fan of textpad and sublime.  Markdown is good too if you are wanting to format later.
<wrst> I have never used sublime but I have heard its good, but of course I'm not a programmer
<RagnarokAngel> oOOOooo sublime looks good
<twayneprice> I really like the viewer on the right that shows you where you are in the file.
<RagnarokAngel> My thing is that I may end up formatting some text into rtfs and others into epubs
<RagnarokAngel> so a basic .txt file is usually a good starting point
<twayneprice> You should take a look at markdown and its variations.  http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/epub.html
<RagnarokAngel> twayneprice: thanks so much this is intuitive and is basically what I'm looking to do
<twayneprice> RagnarokAngel: happy to help.  :)
<wrst> twayneprice: I have made it two days without blowing the raspberry pi up
<twayneprice> wrst: :)
<wrst> i have been taking it out on my laptop, actually going to attempt to get / off of the sd card but going to do it a little more "old fashioned" than the tutorial that caused it to crash and burn
<RagnarokAngel> wrst: you burned a raspberry pi? How long did you let it bake for? :-p
<wrst> RagnarokAngel: well just toasted my pride, was attemtping to move / off the sd card onto a usb external hdd and managed to type something wrong and toasted the card
<wrst> following a tutorial and still messed it up :)
<wrst> so had to reinstall
<RagnarokAngel> I came close to doing that to internal memory on my phone.
<wrst> a little more sever on a phone :)
<wrst> severe
<twayneprice> wrst: I'm still not sure what I'm going to do with mine.  Or my arduino.
<wrst> twayneprice: i'm doing boring things with the ones I have
<twayneprice> wrst: What os did you put on it?
<wrst> on the one running irc i am running arch, on the print server raspian (debian) and have xbmc on the other one but don't have it hooked up completely yet
<Unit193> wrst: apt-cache search cherokee on raspian?
<Unit193> There was one weird package I wasn't sure would be on there.....
<Unit193> Can't remember what it is..
<wrst> Unit193: I don't have it running yet, waiting on the USB hub
<Unit193> Ah, coolio.
<wrst> hopefully this weekend, the wifi doesn't have enough power to run
<wrst> or run for long
<twayneprice> wrst: desktop?
<wrst> on the pi twayneprice?
<twayneprice> yes
<Unit193> ...Someone wants to remove ifupdown...
<Unit193> The Moon is Waxing Gibbous (99% of Full)  I blame that.
<wrst> none on the little print server and the irc one
<wrst> Unit193: I don't think arch has that command
<Unit193> Wanted to remove it off xubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599909/
<RagnarokAngel> turns out gedit has markdown support!
<RagnarokAngel> I will still fool around with sublime
<Unit193> Scite or mousepad have it?
<twayneprice> RagnarokAngel: Perfect!  I've got about 450 pages left out of about 500 pages that I need to move from word to markdown.
<RagnarokAngel> twayneprice: did you recently start using markdown?
<twayneprice> RagnarokAngel: yes.
<RagnarokAngel> how convenient that I asked in here
<twayneprice> RagnarokAngel: Yup.  Timing is everything.  :)
<twayneprice> wrst: Maybe I'll make a dropbox clone.  http://owncloud.org/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-26
<Unit193> RagnarokAngel1: You have to hide better if you don't want peer to catch you.
<wrst> rock on DJOmnifrog
<DJOmnifrog> \o\  \o/  /o/ ,o/ ,o/ ,o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-27
<RagnarokAngel1> now I know I'm getting obscure in my literary tastes.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-25
<netritious> howdy
<wrst> netritious: !!!
 * wrst heads to lunch hopes netritious hangs around :)
<netritious> hey wrst! yeah will be around for a bit
<wrst> how are you doing netritious?
<netritious> good wrst, and you?
<wrst> eating a big greasy burger :)
<wrst> netritious: I remember at one time you were big into containers have you played with docker any?
<netritious> mmm...sounds good wrst
<netritious> I've read about it....still using LxC though.
<wrst> i have been trying to eat better but friday is my fat day
<wrst> looks like the world is heading to docker I have been playing with digital ocean some
<wrst> I have been thinking of spinning up a machine sometime and playing with docker some
<wrst> should have been an and between those two lines :)
<netritious> I'm migrating soon to new storage. Thinking about using CentOS this go around.
<wrst> just as a file server?
<netritious> file server + playground
<wrst> ahh :)
<netritious> with containers it's ok if something gets FUBARed....easy to recover
<wrst> I have really been enjoying freenas
<wrst> but its less of a playground
<netritious> I thought about switching to freenas, but I like my setup. Swithing distros shouldn't change to much, at least I hope not.
<wrst> I wouldn't think so, were you on ubuntu?
<netritious> yeah since 8.04
<wrst> I have everything running debian that I need to actually work now, except my laptop on arch
<netritious> upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04, 12.04, etc.
<netritious> haven't upgraded to 14.04 though
<wrst> I have used the desktop version its pretty solid, but that wasn't through an upgrade
<netritious> for the past few months I've been working on my house....wiring and stuff.
<wrst> sounds... fun yeah fun :)
<netritious> heh I guess so lol
<wrst> I am into garage organization, I'm stopping by lowes... yet again
<wrst> they are growing so much junk in the garden center I have an instant allergy attack when I go in that forsaken place
<netritious> hah I've spent a good deal of time thee to.
<wrst> oh I bet
<wrst> networking type wiring or electrical?
<netritious> both
<wrst> well i guess networking is electrical...
<wrst> ahh :)
<netritious> RG6, RJ45, and electrical.
<wrst> ahh netritious question for an expert since you are here. do you have any suggestions for a home/small office wireless router
<wrst> short of building one? which i think may very well be what I end up dong
<netritious> asus RT-N16 if you can find one
<netritious> then install shibby tomato or advanced tomato
<wrst> I have a wndr 3700 v4
<wrst> I put dd-wrt on it when I got it, and had issues so i returned it to stock and it was better but still get random drops
<wrst> wired is great but the wireless is not so great and I'm pretty sure its software
<wrst> so may give dd-wrt another go before I junk it
<wrst> my mother in law has that router I think
<wrst> the ASUS its super stable
<wrst> actually about all asus hardware I have had has been good, including my bargain basement laptop
<netritious> I'm not a fanboi or anything but asus products seem solid and reasonably priced for the quality level.
<wrst> yes I agree
<wrst> my laptop has been very good. but I think next laptop I may go for higher quality
<wrst> but that will be a while
<wrst> nothing against asus but when you got bargain basement there are certain tradeoffs
<netritious> true
<wrst> hate to say it but macbooks look really nice
<wrst> but leaning more towards system76
<wrst> but I'm daydreaming now
<netritious> i'm still happily using the desktop i built last year.
<wrst> my desktop is not my freenas machine
<wrst> I have a little atom machine I have considered turning into a pfsense box
<netritious> wrst: I bought a couple of SFF HPs off ebay for $60 each for pfsense
<netritious> came with dual core 2.5GHz, 2GB RAM. Will be adding another 2GB RAM, 3x Intel NICs, 1x 2.4GHz Atheros mini-pcie, and ssd. Latter two I still have to buy.
<netritious> Just adding to one machine...the other is for parts.
<netritious> sorry, 1x 2.4GHz Atheros PCI adapter card.
<wrst> hmm nice
<wrst> that's very doable, if I'm not mistaken intel network cards are best for pfsense?
<wrst> if not just in general?
<netritious> I would say both, but there is bound to be someone that brings up "proprietary driver" depending on who you're talking to heh
<netritious> you know, those "FOSS" people :D
<netritious> Just for clarification I'm one of those people
<netritious> mostly :)
<wrst> actually i thought intel was well supported by open drivers
<wrst> video, wifi, networking
<wrst> and I'm with you netritious, if all is equal I prefer FOSS, but I'm also practical
<netritious> wrst you are right: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open-source_graphics_device_driver#Intel
<netritious> I must have been thinking about nvidia
<netritious> open source nouveau vs proprietary binaries
<wrst> yes now that will get a FOSS advocate ranting :)
<wrst> I thought I had heard from the bsd folks that intel network cards were the way to go
<wrst> not for sure on wireless but figured that to be the case there also
<netritious> definitely for wired, not so certain about wireless. atheros and ralink should be good for bsd based OS
<wrst> I'm going to do a lot of research of course but would like to go g/n/ac
<netritious> wrst: for pfsense... https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AojFUXcbH0ROdHgwYkFHbkRUdV9hVWljVWl5SXkxbFE&hl=en#gid=0
<wrst> ahh sweet
<wrst> or I suppose I could use a router as a WAP also
<netritious> yep
<wrst> really that might be the best thing, or easiest thing at least
<netritious> nice chatting with you wrst...will try to bbl
<cyberanger> man, missed netritious
<cyberanger> netritious: or did I?
<cyberanger> netritious: how's it going?
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger he knew you were coming :)
<cyberanger> lawl
<cyberanger> going to be in nashville here shortly, gonna love going up monteagle in a greyhound, with free wifi
<cyberanger> not as fun as driving it, but it'll do
<wrst> cool greyhound has wifi?
<wrst> well that's what you just said
<wrst> but I didn't realize that :)
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah, and AC powwer
<wrst> sweet
<cyberanger> so I've had the laptop out for each bus ride
<wrst> that's a sweet deal
<cyberanger> trying to sleep here & there too, all and all that makes up for the costs, most of which would have gone to gas
<cyberanger> time spent driving solo between work shifts, and the interview in the middle, would have really slammed me
<cyberanger> think I have my git server running now
<Unit193> Ah nice.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-21
<bwmaker> Arch is evil.
<Unit193> Haha. ;D
<Unit193> What?
<bwmaker> A friend recommended that if I really wanted to learn linux from an admin/engineer point of view, install Arch on bare metal. I probably shouldn't have started at 8PM. :)
<bwmaker> I've done it before, but now, during install, it's only wanting to mount my root partition as read-only.
<Unit193> wrst says he can get it done in half an hour.
<bwmaker> :-|
<Unit193> Of course, when you break something and have to re-install every week that'll do it. ;)
<bwmaker> lol
<bwmaker> Yeah, I can see how it can make you faster and improve one's 1337 h4x0r skillz.
<Unit193> (he doesn't actually re-install every week, but he's done it a few times.)
<bwmaker> Welp... apparently it's not good for me to be working on this late at night. I was trying to mount sd1 instead of sda1. Problem solved. Not Arches fault.
<bwmaker> Afternoon, folks.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<bwmaker> How's it going, Unit193?
<Unit193> I'm alive?  Had to fix a patch that uses ^M line endings. >_<
<Unit193> You?
<bwmaker> Good. Testing out some time based events... which can only be scheduled on 15 minute intervals, so that can easily eat up a lot of time.
<bwmaker> It's been a long day. :)
<Unit193> Tried out Manjaro and Void in a VM last night, both Xfce versions.
<bwmaker> Unit193: Void's a new one on me. Another package manager, though? Really?
<bwmaker> :)
<bwmaker> Don't we have plenty?
<Unit193> Clearly not!  Another!
<bwmaker> "its package manager and build system have been written from scratch."
<Unit193> Yeeeep.  Uses LibreSSL though.
<bwmaker> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<bwmaker> I did Arch installed last night, but my lan adapter isn't working. I followed the instructions for the dhcpcd service, but doesn't seem to want to work. going to dig into that tonight.
<wrst> Unit193: I can do it to a working gnome in 30 minutes after doing it a few times
<wrst> I beat my head on a wall for half a day first go around with it :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-22
<bwmaker> Mate is now running and I can cleanly boot and login. Very exciting. May seem like a little thing, but it's pretty cool to accomplish an Arch installation without major issues... yet,
<cyberanger> I guess I'm just used to it now
<bwmaker> I have to join the hot chicken one.
<bwmaker> Oops... wrong channel. :)
<bwmaker> There's a #hotchicken channel on Freenode, btw.
<Unit193> Hah, alright.  Though there are a few weird channels.
<bwmaker> A few? Tons. :)
<bwmaker> If you're in Nashville and ever want to get hot chicken with some tech folks #hotchicken is the place to be.
<Unit193> Err, that I'm not. >_>
<Unit193> Chicken is mainly only good with BBQ. :D
<bwmaker> Nashville hot chicken is great. Hattie B's is a wonderful place.
<bwmaker> Although, some swear by Prince's.
<wrst> bwmaker: been meaning to go to hattie b's have heard about it but never been there
<bwmaker> wrst: It's good. Good chicken, good sides, good sweet tea, good banana pudding. It's hard to beat.
<wrst> ahh banana pudding!!!!
<Unit193> :D
<wrst> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<wrst> all going well?
<Unit193> Hmmm.  Yes?
<Unit193> You?
<Unit193> Need a drink.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-23
<wrst> Did you Quincy the thirst?
<wrst> Quinch
<wrst> Or well however that's spelled
<Unit193> Got tea.
<wrst> Good
<bwmaker> Morning.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<bwmaker> How's it going?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-27
 * Guest29020 files a lawsuit against ChanServ
<netritious> Howdy
<Unit193> Howdy.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-28
<wrst> hello netritious
<netritious> hey wrst
<netritious> what have you been up to?
<wrst> netritious: just the same ol same ol. All doing well or west?
<Unit193> http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/04/google-fiber-goes-live-in-nashville-but-only-in-a-few-buildings/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-29
<minasota> Quote for the day/night... "You don't need a parachute to skydive. You need a parachute to skydive, twice."
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-25
<minasota> cyberanger: interested in downloading weather images from NOAA... Using GPredict atm but no antenna or conversion software. Any recommendations on hardware?
<minasota> The cheaper the better :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-26
<cyberanger> minasota: Not via the internet, but via radio right?
<cyberanger> I'll have to look up the updated software requirements for that (gpredict is only half the solution, another peice of software recieves the data and parses it)
<cyberanger> Any RTL-SDR dongle should do, for what I recall.
 * cyberanger hasn't done that in awhile.
<minasota> cyberanger: gpredict, gqrx and WXtoImg along with any rtl-sdr dongle should work yeah? Not sure how much antenna I need though
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-04-29
<cyberanger> minasota: Well, hardware yes, software sounds workable too (I think I used another toolset, but I just can't recall)
<cyberanger> That's only satellite from a specific set of NOAA birds, not Radar btw.
 * cyberanger wishes he could remember what he did, tied it into Xastir too.
